# ο επαπειλούμενος πέλεκυς



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2008)

Σας έρχεται καμιά ιδέα για τον "...επαπειλούμενο πέλεκυ της Κομισιόν"; Με περιμένει σαν πέλεκυς.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2008)

The sword of Damocles.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

The Sword of Damocles is frequently used in allusion to this tale, epitomizing the imminent and ever-present peril faced by those in positions of power.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Damocles

Όταν λέμε «βαρύς ο πέλεκυς», αναφερόμαστε συνήθως στο *sword of justice*.

Εδώ δεν είναι κανένα από τα δύο. Μάλλον σε πρόστιμο ή κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρεται (απόφαση για Ολυμπιακή;). Αλλά είναι δύσκολο να προτείνουμε κάτι χωρίς να ξέρουμε ποια απόφαση θα αποτελεί πέλεκυ.


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2008)

Αν ήξερε και ο συντάκτης ποιά είναι η εν λόγω απόφαση ή τι θέλει να πει με αυτό το άρθρο, καλά θα ήτανε. Αναφέρεται σε δημόσιο οργανισμό που λειτουργεί με "δανεικά" και που σύντομα θα πάψει να μπορεί να δανείζεται με εγγυήσεις του δημοσίου, λόγω Κομισιόν (αυτός μάλλον είναι ο πέλεκυς).


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2008)

Κοίταζα μερικά ευρήματα με το Commission's impending και βρήκα διάφορα ενδιαφέροντα, αλλά νομίζω ότι σ' αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να αρκέσει ένα απλό *decision* όταν δεν γνωρίζουμε περισσότερα.
_
the Commission's impending decision
the Commission's impending sanctions
the Commission's impending disciplinary action
the Commission's impending action on the matter
the Commission's impending fine
the Commission's impending crackdown (on...)_ κ.ά.
(και δεν είναι οπωσδήποτε αυτές οι Commission Κομισιόν).

Ίδια με _Commission's threatened_.

Θα μπορούσε να είναι και _unfavourable verdict_. Πάντως δεν ξέρω όπλο φονικό, αγχέμαχο ή άλλο, π.χ. axe, hatchet, sword, που να μπαίνει εδώ (εκτός από το axe άμα είναι να κάνουν απολύσεις).


----------



## Ambrose (Jul 9, 2008)

Μια χαρά είναι αυτά που προτείνεις... σ΄ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2008)

Παρότι πρόκειται για φράση-κλισέ, έχω μία απορία: Εδώ ο πέλεκυς _απειλεί_ (ενν. αυτόν πάνω από τον αυχένα τού οποίου επικρέμαται) και δεν _απειλείται_, έτσι δεν είναι; Έλα ντε όμως που το ΛΚΝ αναφέρει: *επαπειλούμενος -η -ο **:* (λόγ.) που απειλείται από κπ. ή από κτ.: _H επαπειλούμενη κύηση / εγκυμοσύνη, _που υπάρχει κίνδυνος να διακοπεί λόγω αποβολής. Τι έχουμε λοιπόν εδώ;


----------



## nickel (Jul 17, 2008)

Έχουμε πέλεκυ που επαπειλείται (απρόσωπα) να πέσει στο κεφάλι μας.

Επαπειλείται = επικρέμαται = επίκειται.

επικρεμάμενος κίνδυνος
επικείμενος κίνδυνος


(αν κατάλαβα καλά τι ρωτάς)


----------

